# Tips on rehoming the elderly!



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Cats that is!

Since setting up (all of three weeks ago!) I have become innundated with phone calls from people either looking to rehome their older cats, or looking to adopt kittens and unfortunately the two just don't go hand in hand!

I have two lovely oldies at the minute (one is with her foster parents and one is with me) and I just want them to find a new home asap so they can live the rest of their lives being happy, ones had a particularly rough time so I don't think he has much longer left :crying:

I also have many people looking to rehome their oldies but just can't seem to find the right people for them, so I was just wondering if anyone with more rehoming experience might have some tips for me?

I'm based in Northampton, but would pretty much be willing to drive them anywhere if the right home came up for them.

Thank you all in advance

Lauren @ CAR


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i cant be of much help sorry. i do find older cats are more placid and calmer than kittens and retired people would be an obvious choice...could call them golden cats for golden oldies...(or better not).
if i do hear of anybody wanting older cats i will send them to you, i can also put a poster or advert in my local vets if this helps.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think the main worry for people with old cats is that they will be stung for considerable vet bills. For this reason I think larger rescues offer a kind of permanent foster scheme whereby they will provide veterinary treatment/back up/transport if needed while the new owner takes care of food, litter etc.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

No tips as I have no experience with rehoming but just wanted to say that what you are doing is wonderful. When I have more space and money, I aim to rescue a couple of moggies and had already decided I would go for older cats xx


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

My cat Dusty is an older cat, her picture was in an article I saved called 'The More Mature Cat' which came out a few days after she came to live with us. It was written by our local rescue, Danemere, and I thought I might type out some of the things they said to help older cats get rehomed as it might give you some ideas 

_'Often overlooked and barely given a backward glance The Older Cat! With a heavy heart we take them in for rehoming...they are often bewildered, the look on their face says 'What did I do wrong?'. _
It goes on to say;
_'We find the majority of older cats are affectionate, friendly, easy going and looking for a forever home. What about vet bills! We hear people cry and yes of course they may or may not need to see a vet - then again so do younger cats. Cats can live up to twenty years, obviously you can't foresee the future with a cat whatever its age. So many rescue centres have a hard job persuading people to adopt the Older Cat. Please don't overlook what these cats have to offer. They settle easily, can be left for longer periods of time, like familiarity and rarely stray away from home if happy and contented._

They finish with;

_We are looking for homes for at least five 'More mature' cats. They are perfectly fit and healthy - one thing they do all have in common is they desperately need someone to look beyond their years and see them for the kind gentle pet they can be.'_

I hope that helps you with some ideas - you can use me as well for anecdotal evidence - we rescued two adult cats - both who had been overlooked in rescue for a while as they weren't kittens; Our friends have just bought kittens and upon leaving theirs from a night in, my husbands reaction was "I'm glad we never got a kitten! They climbed up your legs, up the curtains, go behind the telly, behind the washer - we had to pause the film every two minutes and get up to fetch them back, they don't stop!" :devil:

Our older cats are happy healthy and fine - and Dusty is getting on for 13ish we think. Maybe you could do 'dating profiles' for your cats listing their likes and dislikes, favourite toys etc to help give them a personality behind their faces/names.
A great tactic is you could ask a prospective adopters things like 'If you adopted this cat (point to older cat), What room would you put his bed in? Would you think he'd like a ceramic bowl in you kitchen or a plastic one to match your colour scheme? Have you got a sunny window? In your lounge you say? He'd probably stretch out and soak up some sunbeams on your carpet in your lounge whilst you watch tv...'
That way when they go home to think about having a cat they fill in their imaginings with that particular face 

Good luck!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

If I was looking to adopt a cat (and I am interested in adopting a cat but husband isn't convinced at the minute lol) my only concern with adopting an older cat would be vet bills as mentioned above. 

If I could still insure an older cat I'd be happy to adopt one (husband willing) - so maybe if you can find insurers willing to insure older cats (Pets At Home might do? They insure older rabbits) you could reassure future owners.

We adopted Whisper-dog at 7 1/2 and she's been a brilliant first dog! No health problems either other than a little bit of arthritis.

This information on Senior 'Kittizens' was good:

Adopt an Adult or Older Cat from a Shelter


----------

